# Croatian (BCS): party



## kloie

Whis of these words are more common to mean party?
tulum,zbava sorry if i am not spelling it right, or zurka?
thanks in advance


----------



## Duya

"Tulum" is colloquial Croatian, "žurka" informal Serbian. "Zabava" is neutral, more formal term. Bosnians usually say "dernek".


----------



## kloie

So to say: I didnt ask my mother if I could go to the party in Croatian and Serbian is
Nisam pitala majku,je li mogu ici na tulum?
Nisam pitala majku,da li mogu da idem na zurku?


----------



## Duya

Yes, that's about right.


----------



## Orlin

kloie said:


> so to say:I didnt ask my mother if i could go to the party in croatian and serbian is
> nisam pitala majku,je li mogu ici na tulum?
> nisam pitala majku,da li mogu da idem na zurku?


Nisam sigiran da li je potreban zarez ovde (pretpostavljam da nije) i osim toga:
1. Mislim da je "je li" neispravno u 1. rečenici i ja bih rekao "Nisam pitao majku mogu li ići na tulum".
2. Po meni bi bilo bolje odstraniti jedno od 2 "da" u 2. rečenici: "Nisam pitao majku mogu li da idem na žurku" ili "Nisam pitao majku da li mogu ići na žurku".


----------



## Duya

Slažem se, ali mislim da kod početnika kao što je Kloie ne treba insistirati na ispravljanju svake sitnice, i pretrpavati ih informacijama. Osim tog zareza, obe rečenice su gramatički OK, bar u kolokvijalnom registru, iako možda nisu 100% prirodne ili stilski savršene.


----------



## Orlin

I ja se slažem, ali zbog očiglednog nedostatka diskutanata koji pitaju ili odgovaraju o BCS moramo istovremeno prosmatrati probleme i za početni i za viši nivo znanja. Ja predlažem, ako početnik postavi pitanje o BCS i pojavi se problem za poodmakle učesnike, da izmenjujemo jezik diskusije na BCS - samo ti koji mogu razumeti postove na BCS mogu da se koriste imformacijama koje dajemo, a početnici prosto neće čitati.


----------



## nonik

Tulum" is colloquial Croatian, "žurka" informal Serbian. "Zabava" is neutral, more formal term. Bosnians usually say "dernek". 

Žurovati...always slovak (bratislava) word for party.


----------



## DenisBiH

nonik said:


> Tulum" is colloquial Croatian, "žurka" informal Serbian. "Zabava" is neutral, more formal term. Bosnians usually say "dernek".
> 
> Žurovati...always slovak (bratislava) word for party.




The associated verb for _dernek_ is _dernečiti_. For _tulum_ I believe it is _tulumariti_. There is also _zabavljati se_ but that has the more general meaning "to have fun". I don't know if the corresponding verb for _žurka_ exists.

There are also some other less common words, vesèlica (though I would accent it veselíca) and the one that sounds very formal/archaic and Croatian to me, domjenak. Then there is also pijanka, which however implies (a lot of) drinking.

I wonder if we could get to 10 different words for this concept.


----------



## kloie

hvala svima


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*MOD NOTE: Two posts about alcohol use by Bosnian Muslims have been moved **here**.*


----------



## Orlin

Međutim, ima li u bilo kom BCS jeziku reči _parti_? Mi je koristimo mada ne tako često, izgleda da je sasvim nedavno uveden anglicizam.

P. S.: HJP daje ovu reč kao razgovornu, da li se u praksi koristi na BCS području?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Međutim, ima li u bilo kom BCS jeziku reči _parti_? Mi je koristimo mada ne tako često, izgleda da je sasvim nedavno uveden anglicizam.
> 
> P. S.: HJP daje ovu reč kao razgovornu, da li se u praksi koristi na BCS području?




Koristi se itekako, s tim da se često piše i _party_. Riječ za mlade hip kulere i tako to.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Koristi se itekako, s tim da se često piše i _party_. Riječ za mlade hip kulere i tako to.


Da li se reč ipak standardna ili ne? Možda je ovo "najbolja"/"najlakša" alternativa za početnika u BCS jezicima ko već zna engleski.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Da li se reč ipak standardna ili ne? Možda je ovo "najbolja"/"najlakša" alternativa za početnika u BCS jezicima ko već zna engleski.




Što se tiče bosanskog, u ova moja tri rječnika bosanskog koje imam je nema. Nemam ovaj novi Halilovićev iz 2010. pa ne znam ima li je možda tamo,  a Jahićev enciklopedijski iz 2010. imam samo prva dva toma od deset (ostali još nisu objavljeni), a tamo nema slova p. 

Pored neformalne komunikacije, usmene i pismene, koristi se i u marketingu itd. kao npr. ovdje.

U svakom slučaju mislim da je previše obilježena; _zabava_ bi ipak trebala biti prva riječ koja se uči.


----------

